# Cortot Anniversary Edition



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Alfred-Cortot...ie=UTF8&qid=1355051121&sr=8-1&keywords=cortot

Has anyone any thoughts on this? I have a Naxos CD of his preludes, and another of Ballades.

With buying?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## idomeneo (Oct 2, 2012)

I have this on my wish list but haven't heard it. I'll probably pickup the Samson Francois box first. 

BTW, these French EMI boxes, including the Cortot box, can be found for quite a bit less via some of the Amazon sites in the EU.


----------



## ShropshireMoose (Sep 2, 2013)

I bought this earlier this year, and have been working my way gently through it. There are some previously unissued recordings- Chopin Ballades and Preludes from 1957 and some movements from Beethoven Sonatas from 1959. I had most of the Chopin and Schumann recordings on two HMV Lp sets from the early 1980s, some of the transfers on the CD set are much better (notably the Chopin 2nd Concerto, which has tremendous presence in the new transfer- and my goodness the playing is so alive), others seem not so good, notably the 1927 "Carnaval", which sounds far better on the Lp. A shame as this is a really stunning performance, but if you've not got much in the way of Cortot recordings then this is a set to go for as nearly everything is here, with a lifetime of pleasure to be gained from it. You can now get it on Amazon for £50, which is a real bargain- some of the later Lps, all included here, and sounding wonderful, would set you back more than that! Many of these recordings I have known for over thirty years and I am still thrilled anew when I listen to them. Wonderful.


----------

